# Pre-seeding Pot-Scrubbies



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Debated on wether to post this here or the DIY page, but since it _IS_ a filtration question, here goes. In my adventure to build my DIY Wet / Dry filter I want to speed up the cycle time on my 180g project. I have 15 pot-scrubbies that I plan on using for part of the the Bio media. Would it be feasable to pre-seed these by soaking them in a 5g bucket filled with the dirty tank water from my gravel vacuuming? Considering that it contains a good amount of pooh and uneaten food as the amonia source, and it is replenished with a new supply of dirty water every week. I can check the Amonia / Nitrite / Nitrate levels and monitor the progess... But is this a fruitless effort? What if I put an Airstone in the bucket to provide aggitation and oxygen?
Once the new tank is set-up and running I want to move my fish from their 40g to their new home, taking with them their existing gravel just adding more of the same, the majority of the water, and their lace-rock. All in an attempt to transfer as much benificial bacteria as possible...


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hoosier Tank said:


> Considering that it contains a good amount of pooh and uneaten food as the amonia source


Uneaten food in a mbuna tank?! I have never heard or seen such a thing 

I am not sure about your original question, but why not take say, a pair of stockings, stuff them with the scrubbies and hang it over the side of your tank? Seem like it would be simpler. . .


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I took some filter media (bags from Whisper filters) from a couple of 10 gallon HOB filters and laid it out across my wet/dry prefilter pad. I cycled my 180 to 3ppm in 8 days that way.

See below.










I had the output from the drains directly above them. Might work for you too.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

natalie559 said:


> Hoosier Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Considering that it contains a good amount of pooh and uneaten food as the amonia source
> ...


True, didn't think of how the pellets barely have a chance to hit the gravel :lol:

Good points about utilizing the established tank / media I have... What I did not mention is after transfering my Mbuna to their 180, I would like to keep my existing HOB filters on the 40g, add my new rocks and gravel to it and transfer my 25-30 fry into it that are outgrowing their two 10g tanks. 
Maybe I could transfer one of the Whisper 60's to assist the 180 short term...
Still interested on "Preseeding the pot-scrubbies" I do have an older DIY canister that I can put another 10 or so into and get it running in the 40g for the next couple of weeks. Still a far cry from the number I will be using in the wet/dry....


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Just floating them in an existing tank will get them seeded. Nitrifying bacteria attach themselves firmly to solid surfaces, so wiping the glass with a scrubbie, is likely to transfer some bacteria to the scrubbie.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thread some fishing line through some pot scrubbies and hang them in front of the *outlet* of your HOB so that the water runs over/through them. They'll get seeded pretty quick and be ready to be placed in your 180g. 1 week will be good, 2 would be better.

I do this with foam blocks when getting a tank ready and will be doing it with pot scrubbies for my 125g

Regards,
D


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

D-007 said:


> Thread some fishing line through some pot scrubbies and hang them in front of the *outlet* of your HOB so that the water runs over/through them. They'll get seeded pretty quick and be ready to be placed in your 180g. 1 week will be good, 2 would be better.
> 
> I do this with foam blocks when getting a tank ready and will be doing it with pot scrubbies for my 125g
> 
> ...


That'd work. You don't need to seed them all. Just lay the seeded ones on top of unseeded when setting up. I'd go for at least 2 weeks also.

Once you add them to the wet/dry, do a fishless cycle to finish it out. I'm always cautious this way myself. Should only take about a week or so to cycle this way and then you can add the mbuna with peace of mind.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

D-007 said:


> Thread some fishing line through some pot scrubbies and hang them in front of the *outlet* of your HOB so that the water runs over/through them. They'll get seeded pretty quick and be ready to be placed in your 180g. 1 week will be good, 2 would be better.
> D


Oh even better yet... that one I can do easily



prov356 said:


> That'd work. You don't need to seed them all. Just lay the seeded ones on top of unseeded when setting up. I'd go for at least 2 weeks also.
> 
> Once you add them to the wet/dry, *do a fishless cycle to finish it out.* I'm always cautious this way myself. Should only take about a week or so to cycle this way and then you can add the mbuna with peace of mind.


Believe it or not, thats what I was trying to avoid. :? I know hundreds here have done it, I've read the countless pages of posts. But adding amonia to a new tank scares the willikers out of me. I've cycled tanks from scratch for years and thought by pre-seeding the potscrubbies I could shorten the time considerably. But if a fishless cycle is still the best way to finish it off, I can give it a shot.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Pre-seeding enough scrubbies will, in effect, allow you to avoid a fishless cycle - I do it all the time and that's why I will be doing it for my 125g. Just don't tell the Bio-Spira people :lol:

How many fish are in the 40g that will be going into your 180g; numbers that is?

You should be able to hang 6-8 scrubbies in front of the Whisper 60, do you have any room inside it for a couple more?

Make sure that when you hang them in front of the outflow, water runs over/through them - you might have to drop the water level by about Â¼ to Â½ an inch to achieve optimum overflow but don't worry if part of the scrubbies are submersed - that will help.

Also, you *might* get a small mini-cycle but chances of that are slim if you pre-seed enogh scrubbies and watch the tank closely for a week - but you already know that 8)

Incidently, this method has worked for me but I make no guarantees that it will for anyone else, thus if ones does try it they do so at their own risk and I will not be responsible for any losses that may result from following my methods. (Just covering my booty  )

Regards,
D


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

17 Mbuna, all sub-adults. and 1 B/N plec in the 40 currently. Plan on gradually increaseing the #'s in the 180.
Also there is 2 whisper 60's in there now, so I could almost sting pott-scrubbies across the entire back of the tank.
I mentioned my DIY canister, it's powered by a maxi-jet 1200. Here it is and I will be re-installing it this weekend full of more new scrubbies. I originally had planned on adding longer hoses and transfering this to the new tank, but didn't think these alone would be enough so started the "soak in a bucket" process...


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hoosier Tank said:


> Also there is 2 whisper 60's in there now, so I could almost sting pott-scrubbies across the entire back of the tank.


That will do wonders for pre-seeding :thumb:


----------

